
The Bizarre History of Buca Di Beppo, America’s Most Postmodern Red Sauce Chain - gringoDan
https://www.bonappetit.com/story/bizarre-history-buca-di-beppo
======
pssflops
Weird name that translates to Beppo Hole in English despite their claim to "My
buddy's basement" in the article.

[https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=it&t...](https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=it&tl=en&text=buca%20di%20beppo)

